# Decorating Suspended Railway



## foamer01 (Jan 7, 2008)

First-I will do my best to post some pictures of my new suspended railroad. Here is my question and please go easy on me as I am a newbie. how would you go about decorating a Suspended Railroad. Some picture examples would be very helpful. Thanks and again I will try to post some pictures ASAP.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

It's actually a fun challenge. We built two bridges (one at each end), and built a tunnel in one corner. The tunnel now has vegetation growing on it as well as some small trees. The bridge has battery powered lights at both ends. These are made by Lemax for their Christmas villiage. We have also built some building fronts to go against the wall. There are some figures and other scenery items sat around. Blinking crossing as well. 

I don't have any pics to post, but I'll see what I can do. 

It's more challenging, but once you start, it's fairly easy to keep expanding. 

Good luck


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Once a year the gang at the Merritt Model Railway Club in the interior of BC hold an 'all scale' open house. They meet at the local library which is a reproduction of the Kettle Valley Railway now of course long gone. The G gauge train circles around the building about 12 feet overhead and it is completely sceniced with all the historically important stations, bridges and RR related structures that were found on the local subdivision. They've done a beautiful job.

The 'shelf' is about two feet wide and the background scenery is as high as three feet. When viewed from far below the visitor feels like he or she is in a deep valley looking up at the trains passing above.

So it can be done. I'll try to dig up some pictures.


----------



## foamer01 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I would love to see the pictures. Foamer


----------

